# Flash orange cacatuoides and his 'red' mate.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys just sharing some more pictures! Enjoy . I also have about 10 of their fry (bottom pic is a recent fry shot).


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice!! Where did you get these fish?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Menagerie . I think i paid like 12 bucks each roughly. Its been a while.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice pics. Do they spawn for you in tap water or do you use RO water?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! Tap, ph 7.5. I separated the eggs and hatched them in methylene blue.


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

have any for sale?


----------

